

Ask HN: Static hosting for $1/m. - sdsk8

I'm thinking about it sometime,
i'll try to launch a service of static shared web hosting starting at 1$/m or 5$/y, it will support integration with:
google drive
skydrive
dropbox
box.com
github
bitbucket
amazon
and other dummy services like ftp,sftp,git.svn....<p>My question is, there is a market for that?
Thanks
======
eli
Seems like a decent idea IF you can make it real easy for me. Right now I host
my website on S3. I would probably prioritize hooking into services that
(unlike github) don't already have a built-in free way of hosting a site :)

And be careful you don't fall into the "unlimited hosting for a fixed price"
trap.

Didn't there used to be a 3rd party Dropbox app that published a folder as a
website? (Not the "Public" folder which, I suppose, is another option for some
people).

~~~
thekingshorses
How do you gzip your content hosted on S3?

~~~
eli
Easy: I don't :)

You might be able to do it by generating the gzipped versions yourself and
putting CloudFront in front of you site, but I haven't tried.

You could definitely do it with Cloud Flare. If you don't care about ancient
browsers and bots that don't understand gzip, you could pretty easily just
have gzip-only versions of everything.

------
minimaxir
No, because there are enough services that allow for $0/m static hosting.

~~~
citruspi
Sure, but I'm not expecting much from a free service in terms of uptime.

I wouldn't expect much more from a $1/month service, but I would expect better
service.

~~~
minimaxir
GitHub Pages and AWS Free Tier are both effectively $0/month services with
near 100% uptime.

~~~
sdsk8
i'm building it with easy of use on mind, A totally clean interface, easy
integration tools. And of course, it will be focused on stability, your site
will run on many servers with redundancy and user managed cache of nearly
everything

